# Office 2007: Not enough memory or disk space to run it!! (Lost EXAM NOTES!!)



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

I'm in desperate need of help. I need to get this Office 2007 working SOON. I have over 2 months of notes typed up in it and my midterms are coming up within the week... I NEED to study.

I first had a problem with Word's Building Blocks file, which caused the custom cover pages and page number things to disapper. I decided to uninstall the technical refresh and everything and reinstall from scratch.

It wouldn't install because there was still some "MUI" files instlaled. I downloaded CCleaner and uninstalled those with the program. The installation then went sucessful, but the Normal.dotx file was messed. 

Soon after one of my files CORRUPTED... but I was able to recover it using the 2003 Viewer for 2007 files.

Now I've delted everything and reinstalled again and I get "There is not enough memory or disk space to run Word". I found otu that I need to rename the Normal file and let it get recreated, but there is no Application Data/Microsoft/Templates folder!!! I search for Normal and there si ntohing!

HELP ME!!!!


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Have you still got the .doc files that you created, if so back them up NOW!.

Without trying to be overly critical, to use any software in Beta (bug testing mode, as Office 2007 still is) for such important work is unwise in the extreme. You simply cannot afford to take such a risk.

If you can retrieve the document files, then download OpenOffice (it's free) and use that to try to recover your exam notes, assuming that you saved them in a compatable format.


----------



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

Backed them up, but I got it working again. This originally all started with the Technical Refresh.... but when I uninstalled and reinstalled it, it wouldn't work UNTIL I ALSO installed the Technical Refresh again. (I figured it should work without it, but apparently not)

Word, Excel and all the stuff now work, but I'm now back to my initial problem which made me want to reinstall it. 

Anytime I want to use a Cover Page, or insert Page Numbes, I get:

"The Office Open XML file Building Blocks.dotx cannot be opened because there are problems with its contents." (No error details avaliable)

If I click OK, I get "Word found unreadable content in Building Blocks.dotx. Do you want to recover the contents of this document? If you trust the source of this document, click yes."

I do that and it goes back to the first error, then nback to this one again. EVENTUALLY it does let me use Word normally, and the Cover Page stuff is there, but Page Numbers is all empty except a grayed out "Save Selection As Page Number".

Apparently there are two locations of Building Blocks.dotx. I got a friend to send me both her files, but still no fix. I renamed them and started Word, but it just created curropted files again. Has anyone found a WORKABLE solution to this problem?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Try the solution on THIS link.


----------



## sachit64 (Aug 3, 2000)

Yah, thast one of the links I found... did it and it didn't help. I can now randomly get the cover pages back, but no page numbers.

Also, the site says:

Microsoft is recommending that *everyone delete the Building Blocks.dotx file *in order to have the most up-to-date content in galleries. To do so, use Start, Run, type %appdata%\Microsoft\Document Building Blocks and delete the file Building Blocks.dotx there. Word will recreate the file automatically once you open it again and drop-down a gallery. Note that you *shouldnt delete the file, if you moved the Building Blocks (galleries e.g.) content. *

Not totally sure what they are saying by "if i moved the BB content".


----------

